# I think Amazon messed up



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I ordered an authentic restoration guide from Amazon (the first picture) but what I received (second picture) seems to be slightly different......i.e. an older edition. Are these two books essentially the same thing or did Amazon really mess up?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That's the one I got, I think its a newer edition.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> That's the one I got, I think its a newer edition.


You got the second one?

The one I got (2nd pic), does include the 1971-1972 GTO and does have544 pages. I am not sure if it includes a "thorough" index, for the one I have the index is just 2 pages. Does this sound right? 

The first book (the one I actually ordered) is from Motorbooks International Authentic Restoration Guides and is Titled "Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972". While the one I received from Amazon is from Motorbooks Workshop and titled "Pontiac GTO 1964-1972 Restoration Guide". 

Both are written by same authors. Both are over 500 pages. But I am not sure if they are indeed essentially the same book or not.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Couldn't say as I have only the second one but I believe they are the same.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd check the ISBN numbers inside thefront cover to make sure you got the latest edition. Here are the details:

The First Edition was published in 1985 and covered 1964 to 1970.

Title: Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1970
Authors: Paul Zazarine; Chuck Roberts
ISBN 10: 087938199X / 0-87938-199-X
ISBN 13: 9780879381998
Publisher: Motorbooks International
Publication Date: 1985



The Second Edition includes a section on 1971-72 GTOs.
Title: Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972
Author: Paul Zazarine; Chuck Roberts
ISBN 10: 0879389532 / 0-87938-953-2
ISBN 13: 9780879389536
Publisher: Motorbooks Intl
Publication Date: 1995
Binding: Softcover


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

jmt455 said:


> I'd check the ISBN numbers inside thefront cover to make sure you got the latest edition. Here are the details:
> 
> The First Edition was published in 1985 and covered 1964 to 1970.
> 
> ...


Well the one I got has a publishing date of 1995 and does include 1964-1972.

However, the one I ordered was (as shown in 1st pic) is from Motorbooks International and is titled "Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972" and clearly shows it is a 2nd edition (see lower right corner). 

While the one I received (2nd pic) is from Motobooks Workshop (NOT Motorbooks International) and is titled "Pontiac GTO 1964-1972 Restoration Guide". A slightly different Publisher and title; plus the cover does not say it is a 2nd edition (however, the back cover mentions something about being a 2nd edition).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have the earlier edition.

I went on PY online Catalog. They do not carry the earlier edition. They carry the newer one sold on Amazon.

Performance Years

RPL10 Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide-1964-72........................$35.00
Softbound - 542 pages This is the most comprehensive GTO book available. It includes Hundreds of photos, diagrams and part numbers giving correct information needed for proper restorations. Commonly referred to as the “GTO Bible

I then went on Ames's online Catalog. They too do not have the earlier book, they carry the same as Amazon and PY:

Ames Performance

RPL10 Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide-1964-72........................$35.00
Softbound - 542 pages This is the most comprehensive GTO book available. It includes Hundreds of photos, diagrams and part numbers giving correct information needed for proper restorations. Commonly referred to as the “GTO Bible

It appears to me since these 2 leading parts suppliers only carry the newest edition, the older one is no longer available. Perhaps the cover and Jacket are different, the info will not be. It's the same authors.

IMO: The one from Amazon and the others are the same as the old edition just a different look. Perhaps the change from Motor Books Library to Motor BooksWorkshop, they decided to change the cover since the publisher was renamed? I'd not be worried the info not mirroring the oldder version. I'd be inclined to think the change in name resulted in the name in the jacket. 

They are advertising the old jacket on Amazon perhaps this is the edition they had that sold out and now have the newer one.... Ya saved 9.00 + shipping and maybe tax? You got the same as I have with a different jacket on the book...... IMO

INTERESTING: I was monkeying around on Amazon's site and you can view some of the pages of the book ... There are 2 more pages on the newest edition. Take your book and compare the pages AND INDEX to the one on the amazon site>


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, it seems that the two books are essentially the same thing Just the one I got may be a newer version. The part that concerned me was the publisher and title, although they are very similar they are not exact. My experience with books is those two things rarely change, even in newer versions.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The 2nd one is the new, current one!


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the. 1995 version shown on the left. Would be interesting to compare both side by side to compare content


----------

